# universal speedometer gauge



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

well i was wondering if a universal speedo gauge ( digital or non-digital) would work in my car, my speedo gauge "broke" cause i was trying to get the needle off and i yanked the whole thingy out with the coil that calibrates the speed....i bought a new one and i did the same thing..... everything else works but just the mph, would a universal one work, and how would i install it


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

You broke the new one? Sorry i cant help but i might buy the dead one as i need the part that controles the tach. How much would yuo sell it for shipped to zip 54935? :fluffy:


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

KDragon said:


> You broke the new one? Sorry i cant help but i might buy the dead one as i need the part that controles the tach. How much would yuo sell it for shipped to zip 54935? :fluffy:


hmm probably 25 or 30..depends on where extacly ur located at...and also fyi. the rpm recaliobrated...and gas gauge needs to be fixed..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Auto Meter


----------

